# iPhone 12: AppleCare + vaut-il le coup?



## Fennec72 (3 Janvier 2021)

J’ai un iPhone 12 Pro Max et j’ai encore 56 jours pour opter pour AppleCare +.
Je me demande si ça vaux le coup.

Depuis mon premier iPhone, un iPhone 3G, je n’ai jamais cassé d’écran.

Alors, payer 229€ en plus du prix d’un 12 Pro Max est-ce raisonnable ?


----------



## Nathan008 (3 Janvier 2021)

Pour moi ce n'est pas raisonnable. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'en plus des 229 euros, Apple applique une franchise à chaque prise en charge. À noter aussi que cette assurance ne prend en compte ni la perte, ni le vol. 

Pour un smartphone que tu garderas je pense 2 ans environ (je peux me tromper), ça ne vaut pas le coup de rajouter cette somme. Prendre soin de ton iPhone, lui mettre une bonne coque de protection ainsi qu'un verre trempé sera d'autant plus efficace et bien moins couteux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Janvier 2021)

Si tu prends soin de ton iPhone et que tu utilises une coque de protection : cela ne vaut pas le coup


----------



## chafpa (3 Janvier 2021)

Mon pôvre iPhone 8 en a vu des vertes et des pas mûr mais avec une protection d'écran en verre trempé et une coque en silicone, il se porte comme un charme. 

PS : Ces 2 accessoires ne viennent pas de chez Apple mais d'Amazon à moins de 20 € les 2.


----------



## JChris64 (6 Janvier 2021)

comme mes camarades... je n'ai jamais eu de soucis car j'ai toujours mis une coque ainsi qu'un verre trempé...resultat: j'ai toujours eu mes écrans intacts (et j'ai toujours acheté d'occasion, sauf le 12 mini que j'ai acheté neuf chez Orange....mais pas question de prendre l'apple care...ma coque et mon verre trempé me suffisent


----------



## pocketalex (21 Janvier 2021)

Je n'ai jamais souscrit à aucune apple care jusqu'ici et ... j'en ai pris une avec mon tout nouveau iPhone 12 pro

La raison en est simple : je pense que les smartphones actuels sont plus fragiles que ceux des années 2007-2012

Mon iphone 3G et mon iPhone 4 ont subi des chutes ...je vous raconte pas. Jamais eu de casse. Des micros rayures, mais pas de casse.
Ensuite je suis passé à l'iPhone 6 et la pour le coup j'ai fait fort : il m'a échappé des mains lors d'une session de karting (et j'étais à fond de ballon) et ... sans aucune protection. 
La encore j'ai eu de la chance, seul le dos a été rayé, l'écran n'a rien eu !! Je lui ai ajouté une protection et rien ne se voyait

Bon

Ensuite je suis passé sur Android, j'ai eu deux modèles, les deux ont connu une chute malheureuse (le smartphone m'échappe des mains) mais pas hyper violente non plus : écran pété

Deux fois de suite sur deux appareils, ça m'a calmé, du coup avec l'iPhone 12 Pro j'ai pris un Apple Care.

Il y a une franchise mais elle est de 20 ou 30€, alors que le remplacement d'écran, lui, c'est plus de 300€

Je pense que c'est devenu indispensable, les smartphones actuels, Android ou iPhone, sont bien trop fragiles


----------



## pocketalex (21 Janvier 2021)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu prends soin de ton iPhone et que tu utilises une coque de protection : cela ne vaut pas le coup


Je suis le plus soigneux du monde, jamais un ordi, un ipad, ou un smartphone cassé

Et puis dans les deux dernières années : deux smartphones qui m'échappent bêtement des mains, chute sur bitume pour l'un, sur de la pierre pour l'autre : BIM écran tout pété

Même en étant soigneux, on est jamais à l'abri d'un accident bête. Le truc, c'est qu'avant ... on s'en tirait avec une rayure, mais de nos jours, ça casse direct


----------

